# Lag and fps stutters while plugging in



## Bacon_ (May 14, 2021)

Hi,
I have been experiencing fps stutters and lag in general while plugging in my laptop.On battery it works well.
My pc
Asus TUF Fx504
I5 8300H
Gtx1050
8Gb ram
Can someone help me fix this issue plz


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First step. Clean it out. Clean Laptop


----------

